# Inlay work with template guides : a guide



## matt1710 (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi all

This is my first major 'how to" guide - and may be a bit premature given my relative lack of experience! However, I nutted it out myself in the weekend, put it to practice - and it worked - so made some notes and turned these into a (hopefully!) useful guide. I couldn't find the required information to assist when I needed it, so hopefully the guide will help someone in a similar position. I'd be very happy if anyone could point out any errors they detect - I don't think there are any, however you never know. I'm sure there are other ways to do this - some surely better - however I achieved what I set out to do with the equipment at hand.

The guide describes a method which can be useful when required to create a "wooden patch". The patch will most likely be used where there is a damaged area of wood that needs to be removed - and a patch or "plug" put in its place. Essentially my method involves routing a female recess (thereby removing the damaged area) and then creating an exact inverse of this recess - the male "plug".

Anyway, enough talk - here's the guide! All comments, good or bad are welcome.

Matthew


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm extremely pleased Matt. that you've reached the stage where you are able to solve problems and you've done a fine job of producing the professional looking pdf, however Matt. I have to be honest as I have always been with you and remind you that a picture is worth a thousand words. Having solved the problem, why didn't you take a series of photographs illustrating each step, what you have produced is similar to what Tom used to post and which confused so many members that it finally led to his exit from the forum. Please take this as constructive criticism which I hope will not effect our relationship.


----------



## matt1710 (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks for the comments Harry - glad to have them. I know I should have taken pictures of the actual work as it progressed as it certainly does help to "explain" it to others. I've got to repeat this process on a section of floor repair - so will photograph that procedure, and will amend the pdf guide.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice job, Matt.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

matt1710 said:


> Thanks for the comments Harry - glad to have them. I know I should have taken pictures of the actual work as it progressed as it certainly does help to "explain" it to others. I've got to repeat this process on a section of floor repair - so will photograph that procedure, and will amend the pdf guide.


I look forward to seeing the new version Matt. As I've told you privately in the past, you've come a long way in a short time.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Matt, I downloaded and printed your "How to Guide". I read it and am very impressed with how the information was presented. As an active retiree, I still have a prototype design / build business (Tendril Consulting). I get ideas from people all over the planet and I found your description and steps very thorough! Thanks for publishing that information - your communication skills are to be commended! *OPG3*


----------



## matt1710 (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks Otis - glad that it's useful to someone!

I have just updated the guide to include pictures of the method being used to patch a floorboard.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm sure that you will agree Matt., the added photos are a big improvement as will be a steel one piece 20mm template guide!


----------



## matt1710 (Sep 21, 2010)

Yes, they do add a degree of clarity that the diagrams don't - and are easier to knock up than diagrams. The big issue I have with recording such events is that the environment where I work is SUPER dusty (no extraction at all!) and so I won't have my digital SLR there. I had to use my iPhone for those pics - hence the bad quality - but I guess it's better than nothing. 

No pressure re the 20mm guide - just if you happen to be making similar units and have a spare one.


----------



## Wooded (Dec 1, 2010)

How about using an inlay piece as a guide drawing arund it then routing it out with the aproprite bit then pluging the inlay in then going to the next piece tht is laying ther in front of you?


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

Why not use only one template for the hole and for the piece to put in it?
You can see how I do at this address
http://www.lescopeaux.asso.fr/Techniques/Docs/Sante_Fraisage_Complementaire.pdf
It is in french, sory !


----------



## tdog (Nov 30, 2011)

My wife started doing pyrography and wants me to inlay some of her work>Its gonna be a learning process?But i Just lurk here and learn. hahahahhha


----------

